# how would I raise the point of aim for NASP???



## wvbownut

I have a kid on my archery team that is using the end of her arrow to aim with. Problem is she has to aim about 8 feet in front of the target to hit in the 10 ring. I've tried moving the nock up and down a little but it doesn't change much. What else can I do? Would moving her anchor point on her face help????


----------



## aread

That aiming method is called "Point of Aim". The old recurve target archers used it very effectively before the advent of sights in competition. They would use stakes or golf balls set in front of the target as their aiming point. Of course, they had to guard against unscrupulous competitors moving their aiming points. 

It's a valid and effective aiming method. She can change her aiming method to gap, face walking or string walking. But they may be a little complicated for an inexperienced youth. Can she add a sight to her bow? 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Moebow

YES!! The biggest effect on point position relative to the target (gap) is simply how far below the eye the nock is at full draw. The lower the nock position, the greater the gap. NASP generally teaches a 3 under finger position on the string which raises the nock position but IF the shooter is anchoring very low on the face, the "gap" will be large. Look at her hand position at full draw and see if you can get it higher on the face. Moving the nocking point on the string has little effect on the "gap." Most better NASP shooters that I work with have a point position on the target. They use a side of face hand position with the middle finger indexing on the corner of the mouth, thumb under the jaw bone, base knuckle of the index finger pressing up under the cheek bone. FWIW.

Arne

PS. aread, NASP does not allow sights. The program does teach using the arrow point as a sighting reference = gap.


----------



## KYBowhunter

A couple of questions. 
1. What is the draw weight set at on her bow? 
2. What is her finger position on the string? 
3. What is her anchor point? 

If she is shooting split finger, have her move all fingers below the nock. 
If she is anchoring somewhere other than index finger in the corner of her mouth, have her change. 
If her bow is max out on weight or cranked up really high, drop the weight. 

Make these changes one at a time and have her shoot after each to see how her aim point is affected. 

It sounds like to be me, if she is having to aim that far in front of the target either she is shooting split finger and anchoring under her jaw, the bow is turned up really high, or some combination of all of these things.


----------

